# Most underrated MBTI type



## Ausserirdische (May 2, 2015)

Well, there is a thread for the most overrated type among MBTI communities, so why not make one for the most underrated? 

You can (and should) tell why you think it's underrated, but be nice


----------



## Innogen (Oct 22, 2014)

Si users. They're even more underrated than Se.


----------



## Revolver Ocelot (Feb 25, 2015)

ISFP. For the ones who create artwork in real life, some of the art they create is stupendous. It's hard to believe it came from a human; it's almost like they channel it from another world.


----------



## Mbaruh (Aug 22, 2013)

ESFPs are often stereotyped as superficial party animals, although there's no person who really lacks depth. Not saying I can really understand them.. but still.


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

ISTP and ISFP because tertiary Ni is great.


----------



## xForgottenOne (Mar 7, 2015)

ISTJ and ISFJ because everyone sees them as control-freakish people with an encyclopedic memory, who are so damn reluctant to change because of their inferior Ne.


----------



## darthvader92 (Jun 4, 2015)

thank you, you are pretty useless though in the first 3


----------



## effenelle (Sep 13, 2014)

Innogen said:


> Si users. They're even more underrated than Se.





xForgottenOne said:


> ISTJ and ISFJ because everyone sees them as control-freakish people with an encyclopedic memory, who are so damn reluctant to change because of their inferior Ne.


Agreed. And ESFJs too. Not a lot of love is shown for these types.


----------



## badwolf (Jun 17, 2012)

Innogen said:


> Si users. They're even more underrated than Se.


Agreed. As much as high school history classes bored me to death, we need historians.


----------



## SolusChristus (Jun 21, 2015)

Underrated by who? I will agree that the _least appreciated_ types should be the ones with high Si. We're not the ones to blame if we go full-judging on yall for that - if it wasn't for us, who would monitor the situation so it doesn't go out of control?


----------



## BlueHawaii (Jul 24, 2015)

ISFP, because no one knows that we exist.


----------



## Meganemer4 (Aug 3, 2015)

I only know one ENTJ, my sister, and she is awesome! They are so confident, intelligent, stylish, and, well, dominant. They completely rule the world


----------



## Meganemer4 (Aug 3, 2015)

BlueHawaii said:


> ISFP, because no one knows that we exist.


yeah I have no idea what an isfp entails... and I won't bother to look it up cuz I don't know any.


----------



## irulee (Jun 25, 2012)

As of now, I think the underrated types are:

xNFPs
ESxPs
xSFJs

From what I see online and in real life, people either don't take them seriously and/or don't understand/appreciate what they have to offer.


----------



## with water (Aug 13, 2014)

I want to say ISTP, but I think they have good *PR*?


----------

